# TrainPlayer



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Anyone else use this? I'm having a blast from loading my AnyRail designs into TrainPlayer and running stuff to see how it works. I dont have the full version, so I'm limited to what locos and cars I have, and I think there are a few features I'm not getting, but its fun anyways. THis is really going to help with designing layouts for folks now that I can actually run a train and see what it will look like.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Just looked at their site, hadn't heard of this one before. Looks interesting, I'll be curious how well their layout stuff works.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I havent tried tier layout stuff, just the player. I have enough of my own layouts on AnyRail it'll keep me busy for awhile.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I just discovered a huge online library for locos and cars! WOOHOO!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Dawg,

You are turning into the layout design / animation / simulation Zen Master. Pretty cool, in my opinion. It's all likely way over my head, but keep us posted on one of your animated setups.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You're really getting into this stuff, go for it!


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Its like LEGOs, its just a matter of finding the right pieces to fit in the right places. I live for this stuff.


----------



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

where did you find the loco library?


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Couple steps to get there, and most of the ones I was able to download, I cant pull up anymore. I got them all the first day I downloaded TrainPlayer, so there might have been a glitch and I wasnt supposed to have access without buying the full program. But there are some defaults that you can add beyond the very basic ones that come preloaded.










Click on a track and go to "Add Car" then to "Other"










You'll get this little box for Cartypes. Click on the Web tab and browse the files for the one you want. The trial version will only allow a few files to open. Once you find one you like, click "Install" and follow the prompts. Then repeat the process to get to the Cartypes box, but now your new stuff should be in the Local tab. Once its been downloaded, you wont need web access to use these files.


----------



## 402drvr (Nov 10, 2010)

Yeah TrainPlayer is Pretty cool. I used to use it but switched over to XtrakCad. Is there anyway to use XTrak layouts on trainplayer?


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

It doesnt look like it, but I'll do a little research and see if there is a way. It shows you can import from these four programs: AnyRail, WinRail, Railmodeller, and Atlas RightTrack. But I'm not for sure that CAD files cant be converted. I guess if nothing else, import the image and use TrackLayer to "trace" the tracks and set the turnouts. But I havent messed with TrackLayer much so I dont know how easy that would be.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

how do you make curved track cable? I can make straight fine but not curved.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

You have to make a circle, then attach two straight lines to "finish" the curve. But I dont know how to make a circle of a defined radius. I wish it was like AnyRail where there was an option to enter the numbers manually to create a flex track piece with a set radii and angle. For now I'll keep using AnyRail to build layouts and TrainPlayer to run them.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I would gladly use anyrail but the trail version only lets you use 50 peices of track and I need way more than that and I don't have 100 dollars to shell out to them right now and then another hundred for train player. Why are all these design programs so expensive? I mean trainz and rail simulator are about 30 dollars and with trainz you can set the scale to HO and make a working 3D layout. their is another called 3D model trains while it is lacking it was only 20 dollars. So why are these simpler programs more expensive?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I thought AnyRail was $59, did I misread that? AnyRail Order Page


----------

